# Outdoor Projection Screen - 12' Spread - Ideas?



## MNicolai (Jul 23, 2008)

My electrician asked me today if I knew of any good outdoor projection setups. He wants to put a "screen" outside in his yard that would have about a 12' spread and be able to stand up to the testament of weather. Does anybody know of any good products, or simple do-it-yourself solutions for that matter?


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 24, 2008)

Does your electrician have $3000 to spend on this project?


----------



## Ross (Jul 24, 2008)

Perhaps a fast fold screen, but only if it's up against a wall or fence. My old boss tried to use a 10x14 screen for a rooftop fundraiser and essentially made a giant sail. Not sure how it would hold up to weather, though.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 24, 2008)

He doesn't need a full kit, he already has a projector and speakers and such, but that does make me wonder what the price tag on just the inflatable screen would be.


----------



## museav (Jul 24, 2008)

MNicolai said:


> He doesn't need a full kit, he already has a projector and speakers and such, but that does make me wonder what the price tag on just the inflatable screen would be.


12' diagonal inflatable screen, $184 at WalMart!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 24, 2008)

Tyler said:


> Not bad at all
> Search results for inflatable screen - Wal-mart



Nice, but you have to overcome the fan noise. When I was doing poolside movies for a Hyatt resort, we ditched the fastfold screen due to the big sail issue and went with strech fabric from Dazian (Dazian). Basically you just need to sink two poles and tie it off or you could even use light trees with enough weight at the bottom to secure it. Rear projection is preferred for this fabric for the highest gain. They also sell true projection surfaces if you want to create your own frame (including perforated which would help with the wind but it is intended for rear audio).


----------



## museav (Jul 26, 2008)

I like the solution a friend of mine used. He had a large picture window so he installed the projector inside and used an electric screen with dual purpose front/rear projection screen material just inside the window. They could close the drapes and watch movies indoors as front projection or open the drapes, using them as masking, and watch rear projected movies outdoors. An RF wireless remote let them control it all from inside or outside, including the image reverse required on the projector for rear projection.


----------



## TimMiller (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, thats a good idea. I was going to say check out blimpsign hosted by T2K. Blimp Screen Outdoor Video Screens. But the walmart idea is much cheaper.


----------



## wadeace (Aug 30, 2008)

you could always paint a wall white, and use this to give you a smooth surface
Goo Systems


----------



## museav (Aug 30, 2008)

wadeace said:


> you could always paint a wall white, and use this to give you a smooth surface
> Goo Systems


A definite option indoors, but I'm not sure how practical the Screen Goo products are for an exterior application, I can't find any reference to such an application and it would seem to be very diffficult to maintain.

A detail, but I believe that Screen Goo can show any imperfections in the surface on which it is being applied, so you actually have to have a very smooth surface before applying it. The Screen Goo application itself then provides a slight texture to the final surface.


----------

